# Sapphire Radeon x1950 pro - Windows 10 issue



## andysan

Hi All

I upgraded to Windows 10 and my graphics display is appalling.

Appreciate I have a legacy graphics card, but does anyone know if there is soon to be a workaround to get the X1950 Pro card integrated with Windows 10?

If not, what is the next best alternative please?

:smile:


----------



## Panther063

Stick to the legacy drivers from Catalyst.
The current driver only supports from HD 5XXX series and up.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Did you disobey the Windows 10 updater in that the card would not work with Windows 10?

If the system is that old, you shouldn't be running Windows 10.


----------



## andysan

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Did you disobey the Windows 10 updater in that the card would not work with Windows 10?
> 
> If the system is that old, you shouldn't be running Windows 10.


No
Windows 10 works but resolution is distorted with screen fuzzy with display not clear, it was crystal clear on windows 7?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

You can try to install the latest AMD driver for that GPU, but unlikely there is one for Windows 10.


----------



## andysan

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You can try to install the latest AMD driver for that GPU, but unlikely there is one for Windows 10.


Thanks will give this a try.


----------



## kdnewton

I don't care for yet another account on yet another random forum, but I had the same problem as OP. Just fixed it 10 minutes ago, too.

1) Basically, download the legacy Catalyst 10-2 drivers from the AMD drivers page.

2a) Right click the installer and change to Vista compatibility mode.
2b) Set it to run as administrator while you're in there.

3) Install. Enjoy.


----------



## Panther063

kdnewton said:


> I don't care for yet another account on yet another random forum, but I had the same problem as OP. Just fixed it 10 minutes ago, too.
> 
> 1) Basically, download the legacy Catalyst 10-2 drivers from the AMD drivers page.
> 
> 2a) Right click the installer and change to Vista compatibility mode.
> 2b) Set it to run as administrator while you're in there.
> 
> 3) Install. Enjoy.


Thank you for that, basically the same as the call I made in post #2.


----------



## kdnewton

Repetition was unintended. Installing legacy drivers without compatibility mode and as admin didn't really do anything. Installation would say it completed successfully but the resolution wouldn't change and everything would remain blurry.

And an update: I tried Borderlands and hardware acceleration works. Runs great.


----------



## andysan

kdnewton said:


> Repetition was unintended. Installing legacy drivers without compatibility mode and as admin didn't really do anything. Installation would say it completed successfully but the resolution wouldn't change and everything would remain blurry.
> 
> And an update: I tried Borderlands and hardware acceleration works. Runs great.


Thanks do you have a link for the borderlands / hardware acceleration?


----------



## andysan

kdnewton said:


> I don't care for yet another account on yet another random forum, but I had the same problem as OP. Just fixed it 10 minutes ago, too.
> 
> 1) Basically, download the legacy Catalyst 10-2 drivers from the AMD drivers page.
> 
> 2a) Right click the installer and change to Vista compatibility mode.
> 2b) Set it to run as administrator while you're in there.
> 
> 3) Install. Enjoy.


Thanks for this but did as you said ran Vista compatibility mode then as ran as Administrator installed with no joy screen/display still very poor?


----------



## kdnewton

andysan said:


> Thanks do you have a link for the borderlands / hardware acceleration?


I just meant I tried a game that wouldn't run unless the graphics drivers were installed correctly. Borderlands is a game I purchased.

As for the drivers not installing correctly on your system, sorry I can't be any help. My driver installation was on a fresh install of Windows 10. Typically graphics drivers are the second thing I install on a system (right after I used Microsoft Edge to download Google Chrome).

I installed w/out compatibility or administrator mode and it said it was successful, but nothing changed. So I rebooted, right clicked the catalyst 10-2 exe and changed to Vista compatibility, and on the same screen as compatibility I checked off the administrator mode box. Then I ran the installer and it just worked for me. Not sure why it wouldn't work for you. Your Win10 might be in a different state than mine was, is all.


----------



## andysan

kdnewton said:


> I just meant I tried a game that wouldn't run unless the graphics drivers were installed correctly. Borderlands is a game I purchased.
> 
> As for the drivers not installing correctly on your system, sorry I can't be any help. My driver installation was on a fresh install of Windows 10. Typically graphics drivers are the second thing I install on a system (right after I used Microsoft Edge to download Google Chrome).
> 
> I installed w/out compatibility or administrator mode and it said it was successful, but nothing changed. So I rebooted, right clicked the catalyst 10-2 exe and changed to Vista compatibility, and on the same screen as compatibility I checked off the administrator mode box. Then I ran the installer and it just worked for me. Not sure why it wouldn't work for you. Your Win10 might be in a different state than mine was, is all.


So which version of the installer did you use?


----------



## andysan

Also via device manager would you expect to see the graphics card listed?

It did on W7 but not shown in W10

Is this typical on W10?


----------



## andysan

Panther063 said:


> Stick to the legacy drivers from Catalyst.
> The current driver only supports from HD 5XXX series and up.


Hi

Which legacy drivers are you referring too please

If I go on the Catalyst site, drivers & support do I select the W7 version or W8

Eitherway if I go into either and view 'supported products' my graphics card is not supported, I am confused as to which legacy driver set I should use


----------



## kdnewton

There's really only the one option. No Win 7 or 8 options since there are no legacy drivers for this card on those operating systems.

See the linked image. It results in downloading the following file: 10-2_legacy_vista32-64_dd_ccc.exe

Download Drivers


----------



## andysan

Kdnewton

Thanks for response

I have ran the installer, compatibility as Vista, ran as Administrator and get this message after installation :

'this file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Please install a program or, if one already installed, create an association in the Default programs control panel'

Installer prompts to reboot, it does and graphics are then no different?


----------



## andysan

andysan said:


> I have ran the installer, compatibility as Vista, ran as Administrator and get this message after installation :
> 
> 'this file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Please install a program or, if one already installed, create an association in the Default programs control panel'
> 
> Installer prompts to reboot, it does and graphics are then no different?


Thinking of going back to W7! Graphic display is a nightmare!:sad:

:banghead: :angry: :banghead:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

A system with that specification should have never been given Windows 10 to begin with.


----------



## Wrench97

andysan said:


> Also via device manager would you expect to see the graphics card listed?
> 
> It did on W7 but not shown in W10
> 
> Is this typical on W10?



Are there any other yellow or red call outs in device manager?

I'm thinking perhaps you need to install the motherboard chipset drivers


----------



## andysan

Wrench97 said:


> Are there any other yellow or red call outs in device manager?
> 
> I'm thinking perhaps you need to install the motherboard chipset drivers


Hi the only yellow flag showing is against 'PCI express Root port'?

As for motherboard chipset I am investing this further

Do you have W10 and if so does your device Mgr find your graphics card?


----------



## Wrench97

Yes I have Win 10 and everything functions, the reason it does not see your card is because it's on the PCI express root port you don't have a driver installed for.
You'll fine the PCIe port drivers are part of the motherboard chipset package.

What brand and model motherboard is it or if not a custom build brand and model of the PC?


----------



## andysan

Wrench97 said:


> Yes I have Win 10 and everything functions, the reason it does not see your card is because it's on the PCI express root port you don't have a driver installed for.
> You'll fine the PCIe port drivers are part of the motherboard chipset package.
> 
> What brand and model motherboard is it or if not a custom build brand and model of the PC?


Asus 4coredual-sata2 motherboard
Can't find PCI drivers?


----------



## Wrench97

The 4coredual-sata2 would be a Asrock board that uses a Via PT800 chip set designed for Pentium 
Is your video card AGP or PCIe?(your motherboard has both slots hence the Dual designation)

The newest drivers for that board are for Vista and since Via stopped making motherboard chip sets very soon after this board was made I doubt you'll see any newer ones.

The latest VIA Hyperion Pro Driver Package 5.24 is for Vista 64 bit located here> http://download.viatech.com/DriverDownloadSubmitAjaxSvl
It may or may not work on Windows 10 you'll need to download it and try running the setup.exe file by right clicking and selecting compatibility mode for Vista.


----------



## andysan

Wrench97

I appreciate your support, thank you

Will give this a shot


----------



## andysan

The install wizard says 'sorry,the install wizard can't find the proper component for the current platform'


----------



## Wrench97

Try checking the box at the bottom "Run this program as an administrator".

If still no good then I would assume the drivers need to run Win 10 just are not available for that motherboard.


----------



## andysan

Wrench97 said:


> Try checking the box at the bottom "Run this program as an administrator".
> 
> If still no good then I would assume the drivers need to run Win 10 just are not available for that motherboard.


Tried that.
Coming to the conclusion W10 is not compatible with my desktop, perhaps roll back to W7 is on the cards
Thanks again


----------



## andysan

If I upgraded my card to a compatible W10 card would this fix my issue or would my motherboard still be an issue?

Don't really want to upgrade board and card


----------



## Wrench97

I think the VIA chipset motherboard would still be an issue.


----------

